# Sweating



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

A big Hello to Everyone:I haven't been on the board much lately, because I just haven't been able to get on due to computer problems. I can e-mail, but I can't respond to any of the posts. So, hear goes, I hoping that this goes through. I actually was able to respond to a couple tonight. I'm changing internet provider next week, so hopefully things will clear up. Lynne, doesn't sound like an old story.Anyways, getting back to the topic. I've been experiencing major sweating for about 2 months now. I've never been one to perspire much. I can be sitting watching t.v. and start perspiring. Has anyone had this as a fm symptom. I had fm for 14 years now and have never had this. I sure hope it isn't menopause. I know that it's part of life, but I'm only 42. Besides I don't even know what a hot flash is. I guess if I'm still running around in a t-shirt come December, I better check it out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2000)

Hi Weener,Good to see you back. Sorry to hear about the computer problems and hope that getting a new ISP next week will solve the problem.I don't know what other condition(s) cause sweating, however, major perspiring comes along with menopause, for sure. I was only 42 when I started menopause but before the sweating I missed (or had scanty menstrual periods). I also had the hot flashes. The perspiring came about a year later and it came the first time in the middle of the night. I woke up and my hair, the pillow, my nightgown was drenched! Scared the stuff out of me! That's when I took my doctor's advice and started on the hormone replacement therapy. I had fought taking it up until then. That was right around 1983-84 and I took the HRT until last October and took myself off all of it. Since then, every once in awhile I break out in a cold sweat and my face gets clammy but that doesn't happen real often. Other than that I don't seem to have any other menopausal symptoms. (Except the complete cessation of periods of course.)Forty-two years old seems young to begin menopause, but my daughter will be 42 in December and she has been on HRT for about a year.Nevertheless, I'd still mention it to your doctor. Especially since you have none of the other classic symptoms.Take care,calida


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Sounds like hot flashes to me - I've been having them since I was 35 (I'm 39 now). Early menopause runs in my family, but even 42 isn't too young to start the process. Be sure to tell your doctor, as you'll want to make sure that you get enough calcium. The earlier you start menopause, the more you need to shore up your bones. I had a bone-density test and found that I'm already at the low end of normal for women my age, so I take a calcium tablet every day now. Perimenopause can actually go on for years before you stop mensruating, so it's important to let your doctor know what's happening. Good lcuk.------------------Fear can hold you prisoner.......hope can set you free.*Missycat* >^.^<


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi weener, my wife started menopause at age 35.she had bad hot flashes,also prozac makes you sweat. as for me ,i sweat badly,everyone thinks im a hard worker,but they dont know i only walked down the hall.it also runs in my family.so i cant blame it on FM.denny.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Weener ! It sure sounds like the good ol' menopause phase to me. Your sweating could also be the hot flashes----everyone reacts differently. I get both and almost always together. My face gets beet red as well as my neck and upper chest. 11 p.m. is BINGO time for me. Hubby laughs----I may have the blanket and quilt piled on me and my feet are cold, but come 11 p.m.---the covers go flying off and I am hot and sweating. Sometimes I have to get up and freshen up and change nightgowns because I'm drenched. The hot flashes have settled down a lot since I'm back on Estrogen replacement tablets. I had a total hysterectomy 8 years ago and have had the hot flashes ever since. The Doc told me that I should stay on Estrogen replacement for as long as I can. Helps with bone density, etc. Without the Estrogen replacement I feel crappy all the time. Feel like I'm getting sick and I'm real achey. With it, I feel so much better, so I must really need it.I would certainly let your Doctor know as soon as possible. There is a blood test that can be done to check to see if you have started menopause and approximately where you are in the transition. It may be worth it to be sure it isn't coming from something else. I don't think it has anything to do with Fibromyalgia, though. If anything, most of us are cold much of the time. Keep us posted.------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Night sweats can be from FM--but it does sound like the ole change. I started at 46.Check with the doc have the blood test to see if it is the change because sweats can be part of FM.Debbielee


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thank you for all your replies. I will go and have all the tests done to see if I'm going through menopause. I didn't know that there was a test for it. Today hasn't been too good for me. Lots of pain and dizziness.Haven't felt this lousy in quite some time. I woke up with a headache and that is usually the first sign of a crappy day. It doesn't want to leave. I am hoping that it doesn't stay long this time. Keeping my fingers crossed (and anything else I can cross). Once again, thanks for all your advice and concern. You are a great group.


----------

